# Clandestino,serie di reportage mafie



## Andris (12 Novembre 2019)

Iera sera ho visto su Nove la prima tv di "Clandestino" sulla 'ndrangheta e mi sono rimasti molti dubbi,poi leggendo in rete ho riscontrato che lo stesso valga per altri spettatori.
Difficile credere quanto di ciò che abbiamo visto sia reale e quanto aggiustato per mandarlo in tv.
Sono andati ad invervistare vari latitanti ed assassini,gente che non si presenta perchè all'ultimo braccato dalla polizia,uno che lo minaccia di morte nel caso fosse trovato in futuro etc
Dicevano di non voler mostrare dei dettagli,eppure però sono stati mandati in onda spezzoni di case o particolari fisici di pluriomicidi.

Per esempio uno diceva di aver ucciso per trent'anni all'oscuro della fidanzata a cui giustifica i soldi per premi di produzione a lavoro,questa è una delle cose più assurde.
Stiamo parlando di cifre enormi per ogni omicidio,altro che qualche mancetta di centinaia di euro.
Si avvicina così tanto la camera che,pur con la calzamaglia in faccia,si vedono i tratti somatici con baffi. 

Un altro caso è la volontà di tenere la camera lontana,poi da un balcone inquadrano tutto.
Ti pare che la criminalità organizzata sia così sciocca da non vigilare dall'alto uno che riprende?

Per i latitanti hanno mostrato parti di boschi e campagne,alla fine uno del posto riconosce i luoghi.
Magari si sposteranno,ma intanto arrivando lì potrebbero trovare tracce o insospettirsi su complici.
E' folle che abbiano permesso tutto questo i criminali.

Comunque se andate sullo streaming del canale trovate anche tutti gli altri episodi di questo reporter David Beriain,ormai annoverato tra i più temerari negli ultimi anni.
Ha incontrato le associazioni criminali colombiana,albanese,messicana,americana,venezuelana.

Per quanto riguarda il nostro paese,nelle prossime due puntate parlerà di mafia (18 novembre) e sacra corona unita (25 novembre).
Ha già parlato della camorra.


Qualcuno ha seguito ?
E nel caso doveste vederlo in streaming dite che ne pensate.
E' discutibile,perchè il giornalista è in teoria credibile ma il prodotto mostra dei lati oscuri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Iera sera ho visto su Nove la prima tv di "Clandestino" sulla 'ndrangheta e mi sono rimasti molti dubbi,poi leggendo in rete ho riscontrato che lo stesso valga per altri spettatori.
> Difficile credere quanto di ciò che abbiamo visto sia reale e quanto aggiustato per mandarlo in tv.
> Sono andati ad invervistare vari latitanti ed assassini,gente che non si presenta perchè all'ultimo braccato dalla polizia,uno che lo minaccia di morte nel caso fosse trovato in futuro etc
> Dicevano di non voler mostrare dei dettagli,eppure però sono stati mandati in onda spezzoni di case o particolari fisici di pluriomicidi.
> ...



Sarà il solito fake..ormai la tv è piena


----------



## Route66 (12 Novembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Iera sera ho visto su Nove la prima tv di "Clandestino" sulla 'ndrangheta e mi sono rimasti molti dubbi,poi leggendo in rete ho riscontrato che lo stesso valga per altri spettatori.
> Difficile credere quanto di ciò che abbiamo visto sia reale e quanto aggiustato per mandarlo in tv.
> Sono andati ad invervistare vari latitanti ed assassini,gente che non si presenta perchè all'ultimo braccato dalla polizia,uno che lo minaccia di morte nel caso fosse trovato in futuro etc
> Dicevano di non voler mostrare dei dettagli,eppure però sono stati mandati in onda spezzoni di case o particolari fisici di pluriomicidi.
> ...



Ho visto la parte iniziale scanalando e sono rimasto incuriosito dal pistolotto del giornalista che parlava in italiano(cosi mi pareva...) ma era cmq doppiato sempre in italiano.
A parte questo particolare, dalla prima intervista del presunto camorrista mi è sembrato subito un mega fake o una sorta di scenetta comica e sono passato oltre.
Non saprei dare un giudizio onesto sul programma.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2019)

anche su di lui ci sia un velo di mistero,infatti non trovate sue informazioni personali facilmente.
sembra lui stesso un clandestino.

comunque è una persona che ha guadagnato credibilità con i suoi reportage,non penso siano tutti fessi a dargli merito per dei prodotti totalmente falsi che l'hanno tenuto sul posto per mesi per ogni documentario.
secondo me ci sono delle parti "televisive" dove la realtà si mischia alla spettacolarizzazione idealizzata.

per la seconda voce che hai sentito,c'è un altro che va insieme a lui oltre al cameraman; se guardi per intero il documentario spesso guardando altrove,ma non viene mai inquadrata l'altra persona.
non so se un traduttore madrelingua o un "gancio" che garantisce per lui dandogli i contatti.


----------

